# Picky Eater?



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I've posted on the forum a few times about Avery being very sensitive to certain foods/treats. Well, we have the food situation under control and we're now trying to find a treat that works well for her. We're in puppy training right now so we need all the treats we can find....A work in progress.

In the last couple of days or so, Avery decided that she no longer likes her food. She's on California Natural (Lamb and Rice). She was previously on California Natural (Herring) but we switched to the Lamb and Rice because she was being picky with the Herring and refused to eat it.

I know she's hungry and it's not that she doesn't want to eat because (luckily) I still have some of her prescription food (Science Diet I/D) so I've been giving that to her instead and she gobbles it right up. 

:gotme:

Now I'm wondering what to do. I hate to keep switching her food around on her considering her sensitive stomach and I also don't want to go through this every couple of months. I also have no clue what food I should switch to next since California Natural seems to be the one for sensitive stomachs. I'm sure there are others out there, though.

Is this common for them to become sick of the same food so quickly??? Any suggestions on how to bribe her to get her to eat it? I feel like we've tried many tricks this time around but nothing is working.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Ok so here is what I did just about a month ago......My pup was on CN lamb/rice also and stopped eating out of the blue. Put her dinner down and she sniffed and walked away. Did it all over the next morning and evening!!! This went on for 9 days straight!! I tried everything adding boiled chicken, rice, broth, eggs, etc etc and still she would take a bite or two and walk away. WHen she saw me preparing her food she would go by the door and lay down like she was afraid. My kids even had to hand feed her. I was so frustrated and tired of it!! Took her to the vet dicd x rays, fecal and full blood panel and it was all FINE!!! I got home that day and said "that's it". Dinner came around i put the kibble in her bowl dry nothing added to it she sniffed and walked away.......left it down for 15 minutes and picked it up. THat was it nothing til breakfast. It's difficult to do but you have to (unless she is sick) but i knew nothing was wrong with her. No treats of any kind in between. The next morning breakfast came and went then dinner time came and boy did she EAT!!! Next morning picked a little and 15 mins later i picked it up. SHe finally started to eat and realized she had to when i put it down. Now she still will take some walk away and go back but if its not finished in 15 mins i take it up. Tough love but you have to do it that way or you will forever be frustrated!! Good luck.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Also, don't switch her food that will cause her to be even more PICKY.. She is being stubborn: If she is doing well on CN leave her on it. I made that mistake and brought home 6 different sample foods it was crazy!!


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

She will not starve herself. Is she still going potty ok? Is it runny or normal? is she throwing up? If she is acting fine then she is fine im sure. I had x rays done because it looked like she was straining one morning and the vet thought she may have had a blockage. You could always bring in stool sample to check for worms.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I wonder what it is about that food!? I agree with you - she IS being stubborn. Yesterday I mixed a tiny bit of the Science Diet in with the California Natural and she'd grab a mouthful of kibble and immediately spit ten pieces back out but somehow managed to keep that ONE tiny piece of Science Diet in her mouth. :scratchch

This happened a few times, too. I couldn't help but laugh. What a clever girl she is.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

gggirl said:


> She will not starve herself. Is she still going potty ok? Is it runny or normal? is she throwing up? If she is acting fine then she is fine im sure. I had x rays done because it looked like she was straining one morning and the vet thought she may have had a blockage. You could always bring in stool sample to check for worms.


She's acting fine. Well, aside from the runny poop - but that's only after we take her to puppy class and she's had a lot of treats. Other than that, she's fine. She's eating....but apparently only what _she_ likes!


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

She is just picky!! Seems like she likes the canned too. You can buy CN canned and add it to her kibble.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Since yesterday, I think I've come to the conclusion that Avery isn't actually being a picky eater. I think that a lot of it has to do with her teething. I've read through a lot of posts here on the forum and has also learned that her stinky breath has to do with teething as well. (I was surprised last night when I looked in her mouth that she had such smelly breath - now I know why!) I stopped at the vets last night on my way home from work to pick up a bag of prescription food since that was the only thing I could get her to eat and knew it wouldn't contribute to the diarrhea. While I was there, they informed me that she shouldn't be eating California Natural adult food since she's still a puppy. Well.... needless to say, this got me very angry since 2mos ago they told me that since she was on Science Diet I/D - which is not a puppy food - there was no need to switch her back to puppy food. Apparently they were wrong. Not sure why I got 2 different answers from the same place but... it is what it is. Needless to say, I decided against the prescription food and went and bought her puppy California Natural last night. She had a couple of bites and walked away. 

Sigh..... 

More of the same this morning. 

Until (!) I gave her a kong filled with peanut butter and pumpkin. She went crazy! My poor girl is starving. I gave her another kong filled with the same thing plus a large California Natural biscuit and off she went to doggie daycare. I'm going to grab some Science Diet I/D wet food for her for lunch since I know this (shouldn't) upset her stomach.... but she will be able to eat it. I've noticed that she's thinning out a bit and I don't want her losing much weight. 

I'm pretty sure she's not being picky. Just selective, I think. Now I'm on the hunt for foods she can eat, while teething, that won't also cause diarrhea.

So far, it sounds like frozen carrots, cottage cheese, plain yogurt and frozen ropes. Unfortunately she doesnt seem to like Nylabones but loves bully sticks. Any other food ideas for a teething pup with a sensitive stomach? 

Puppies are quite a learning experience! :bowl:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might try to find a food for dogs that are very active to help put some weight on her, but try a very small amount with the I/D to see if her stomach can handle it. The California Natural may be to rich for her system. When Bama tried on type of food that was a holistic brand(cant remember which) he had soft poop until I took him off of it. Good luck in getting the soft poopies under control. I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion. It really _is_ frustrating! Seems to be quite a common puppy-thing. (I'm sure it's also frustrating with my never ending posts about puppy diarrhea and asking for suggestions!) 

Looking forward to having this behind us, that's for sure. I just want to do what's best for her but I feel like I'm constantly hitting road blocks. :doh:

I'm really thankful for this forum. It has taught me so much.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't think it's very common in Golden Retrievers, but it sure is in Whippets/sighthounds! The worst thing is to give into it repeatedly- the dog will learn you always provide something better. I learned that the hard way...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Penny does this now and then.. usually after a lot of training sessions when I had to up the treat value... She will look at her food, look at me and look like she is thinking, " your kidding, right?? " I leave it down for half and hour or so, then put it in a zip bag. She gets nothing till the next feeding time.. She eats great then. Little stinker! I tell her she in no conisour... she eats cat poop


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Cat poop!?!?! :yuck:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If you think the problem is teething, try soaking the California Natural kibble in water to make it soft. It may simply be the hardness of the kibble is hurting her gums at this point. Also, warm it once it's soft....brings out the smell, which often will get them to eat.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> If you think the problem is teething, try soaking the California Natural kibble in water to make it soft. It may simply be the hardness of the kibble is hurting her gums at this point. Also, warm it once it's soft....brings out the smell, which often will get them to eat.


That had been working for her for a couple of days then..... :no: I tried mixing the California Natural with I/D and wetting it, nothing. Then I tried mixing it with pumpkin, nothing. With a tiny amount of garlic powder, nothing. With California Natural puppy food, nothing. I tired and tried and tried but she just couldn't do it. I got her a couple cans of wet Science Diet I/D so that she'd at least have something in her stomach (it was starting to look like I wasn't feeding her!) and she did really well at lunch with that. I'm going to grind up some California Natural puppy food and mix that up with the wet food and give that to her for dinner. Hopefully that'll work! Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi
I am aware that this is an old posting but I would like to find out more about picky eater. One of my boys, Enzo, is a stubborn picky eater. Medically, he is fine after going thru all kind of x-rays and tests. A lot of people recommended practicing 'tough love". Well, he went thru 3 days without eating so finally I broke down the rule. I gave him rice and chicken then he ate it like crazy. However after few times, he stopped eating again. Basically he gets tired with the same food. I am wondering how long I can go with this 'tough love' without jeopardizing his health.

Any hints and suggestions are so much appreciated.
Thanks a bunch!!!


----------

